# Stephen King - Needful Things



## xmynameislisax (Jul 22, 2006)

Has anyone read this book?  If so can you tell me what you think of it?

Lisaencil:


----------



## Writer45 (Jul 23, 2006)

xmynameislisax, 
  I love this book. very suspensefu, and keeps you on the edge of your seat. I would definitely recommend this book to read.


----------



## Crazy_dude6662 (Jul 23, 2006)

i started it, but i became bored, it reminded me of salems lot ....


----------



## 220volt (Aug 11, 2006)

Really good. I am more of Koontz fan but this book is really good. Movie wasn't bad either.


----------



## Shawn (Aug 12, 2006)

I really just can't stand Steven King... he's kinda like the prep of the thriller world.


----------

